# Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorer of Light Program With Wedding Portrait and Theatre Photographer Susan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

```
<p><em>New Addition Brings 18 Years of Professional Photography Experience to the Prestigious Program</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 8, 2018</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce the addition of photographer Susan Stripling to its renowned Explorers of Light program. Susan adds to the already impressive ranks of Canon’s program, expanding its wide range of talented professionals that impact imaging culture and influence the way their audiences see the world. She will be at the Canon Booth (#121) at WPPI Expo 2018, February 26-28 at the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas, NV and will be presenting on the Canon stage on Monday, February 26 at 2:15pm and Tuesday, February 27 at 12:15pm*. For more information about events in the Canon booth at WPPI Expo 2018, please visit <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/about/newsroom/press-releases/press-release-details/2018/20180208-eol/20180208-eol/!ut/p/z1/jY_LDoIwEEW_iHRaSKHLtoDUgAYSBbsxXSiSIBBDXPj14mOjxuosJrnJmTs5SKMK6c6cm9qMTd-ZdsobTbdZngSJkpDO3CUAj5gfFZK7wseovAPwZTgg_c-9BdD2-vmvB5MBOWUyq5EezHhwmm7fo4oADh4bCATOrm_fUon0azMUzAdOQ5qwhQAcYzuQK2oHVOR9AGvhTQALpUvim98TsOgPx1V1SQVTjaqveCWkSg!!/usa.canon.com/wppi2018" target="blank"><strong>usa.canon.com/wppi2018</strong></a>.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="https://www.susanstripling.com/">Susan Stripling</a> is a Triple Master Status professional wedding, theater and portrait photographer based out of Brooklyn, NY. Susan believes in giving back to the photo industry that she loves and cares for deeply. In 2016 Susan started <i>The Wedding School, </i>an online educational resource for wedding photographers featuring books and videos to help guide them with their photographic skills and growing their businesses. Susan has won multiple WPPI 16×20 inch Print Competition Awards, including the Grand Award in Wedding Photojournalism in 2010 and the Grand Award in Weddings in 2016. In addition, Susan has previously been an educator at PhotoPlus Expo, WPPI Expo, and PPA Imaging USA Expo.</p>
<p>“It is an honor to join so many of my talented peers already in the Canon Explorer of Light program,” said Susan Stripling “Canon’s equipment provides me with the tools that help my visions come to life, and I am looking forward to the opportunity to educate and inspire photographers to reach their creative potential.”</p>
<p>“We are excited to welcome Susan Stripling to the ranks of this select family. Her expertise, combined with her passion for educating aspiring photographers, makes her a great asset to our program,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “It’s a privilege to see how passionate our Explorers of Lights are about inspiring eager audiences of photo professionals, hobbyists, and enthusiasts to further inspire them to reach their creative potential.”</p>
<p>Since the creation of the program in 1995, Canon’s Explorers of Light have been leaders in their respective fields, and have garnered awards and accolades for their work. These individuals work with Canon extensively as representatives, ambassadors, educators, and role models for aspiring creative artists. They participate in workshops, seminars, gallery showings and personal appearances throughout the United States.</p>
<p>For more information about the Explorers of Light program, visit: <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/explorers-of-light" target="blank"><strong>usa.canon.com/canonexplorersoflight</strong></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorer of Light Program With Wedding Portrait and Theatre Photographer Su*

Now that they've unburdened themselves of a certain bird photographer who liked to trash 1D bodies for fun and spite, they can afford some new ambassadors!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorer of Light Program With Wedding Portrait and Theatre Photographer Su*



YuengLinger said:


> Now that they've unburdened themselves of a certain bird photographer who liked to trash 1D bodies for fun and spite, they can afford some new ambassadors!



Except that was 4 years ago. 

Jack


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorer of Light Program With Wedding Portrait and Theatre Photographer Su*



Jack Douglas said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now that they've unburdened themselves of a certain bird photographer who liked to trash 1D bodies for fun and spite, they can afford some new ambassadors!
> ...



Ahhh. Well, no sense in being hasty.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorer of Light Program With Wedding Portrait and Theatre Photographer Su*

I don't understand this. Virtually every photo on her web site is shot with Nikon.


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorer of Light Program With Wedding Portrait and Theatre Photographer Su*

Susan is an outspoken Nikon fangirl.

This is a really bizarre development.


----------



## slclick (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Expands Explorer of Light Program With Wedding Portrait and Theatre Photographer Su*

Jumping ship, New Explorers coming at the pace of Canon innovation....riveting stuff!


----------

